# Mobile Docking Stations for Windows 10 Mobile Phones that Enable Continuum



## LEEMCLEOD1969 (Nov 25, 2017)

I thought a central list of Mobile Docking Stations that are confirmed to work with your Windows 10 Phone to enable Continuum would be a good central information repository for anyone looking for a dock for their respective phone.  Please post Phone Brand & Model , then Post a list of dongles or docks that you have personally tested / owned and can confirm work.  See my example.  This will make searching the thread easier for someone.

Phone :  Alcatel Idol 4S Windows 10 - Model 6071W

DOCKS:
1.  Wavlink USB-C Mini Dock - Model WL-UHP3403H-A.  (HDMI 4K @ 30fps, 4 x USB 3 Type A ports, Power Delivery)
Confirmed - all USB ports work, HDMI works, Phone charges while connected
Issues - USB Mouse and Keyboard occasionally drops, HDMI cable quality seems to impact usage when using 4K monitor - no issues on 1080P monitor

2.  Wavlink USB-C Universal Mini Docking Station with USB Power Delivery - Model WL-UHP3D01G.  (HDMI 4K @ 30fps, Gigabit Ethernet, 2 x USB 3 Type A, 1 x USB-C, Power Delivery)
Confirmed - all USB ports work, Gigabit Ethernet works, HDMI works, Phone charges while connected
Issues - HDMI cable quality seems to impact usage when using 4K monitor - no issues on 1080P monitor

List yours please ...


----------



## LEEMCLEOD1969 (Nov 25, 2017)

*Alcatel IDOL 4S - 4 PRO  6071W*

We have the Idol 4S WIndows phone in Canada available from MS store (Black Friday Deal 199.99 unlocked).
I have this phone - been using it for the past 2-months.
Continuum docks that work:
Wavlink WL-UHP3403-A (can get for 30-40 dollars)
Wavlink WH-UHP3D01G (can get for 100-130 dollars)

I have both of these and I can confirm that they work correctly ... the more expensive one has Gigabit Ethernet in addition to HDMI out 4K support.

I am actually using it now to write this post ...


----------



## djtonka (Nov 27, 2017)

LEEMCLEOD1969 said:


> ..
> I am actually using it now to write this post ...

Click to collapse




Did you find any other purpose for Windows Phone yet ?


----------



## LEEMCLEOD1969 (Jan 6, 2018)

*Sent it back .... LOL*



djtonka said:


> Did you find any other purpose for Windows Phone yet ?

Click to collapse



Actually I returned it to the Windows store ... I liked the interface - but I didn't really like the limited nature of the apps that are available for it ... really it is too bad - you would think that Microsoft would learn from their mistakes (a la windows RT and CE) .. 

The desktop interface without the ability to truly multitask is really, really limiting.  So it ended up a bit of a frustrating experience.  Oh well - I have moved on .... I currently have the Essential PH-1 ... :laugh:


----------



## djtonka (Jan 6, 2018)

Cont. and Samung Dex is an hobby , thats all. No real purpose


----------



## tarzan_nojane (Aug 28, 2018)

*Incipio WM-PW-264-BLK*

INCIPIO USB-C DIGITAL AV MULTIPORT ADAPTER WM-PW-264-BLK

I picked up one of these on eBay and it works perfectly with my Idol 4S and an HDMI-connected Dell 22" 1650x900 screen


----------



## weatheryoko (Sep 3, 2018)

*Cable Matters cDock USB-C Smartphone Dock*

This one works excellent with my 950 XL

Cable Matters cDock USB-C Smartphone Dock with 4K 60Hz Video and Charging for Samsung Galaxy Note 9 / Note 8, Galaxy S9+ / S9 / S8+ / S8, LG G5 / V20, HTC10 / U11, Microsoft Lumia 950 / 950XL and More


https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0776XH2HJ/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Talon Pro (Sep 14, 2018)

The MS Display Dock would work for a USB C device. But, if you don't need KB or mouse, then any device with Wn10 on it will cast. Even an 830 will cast to my TCL Roku tv.


----------



## mterencelao (Sep 17, 2018)

For the HP Elite x3, besides the official dock, I bought an O-shaped USB-C dongle from a brand called Baseus. Doesn't work all the time, especially from power-on/restart; but when it does, it works great. Comes with a Type-C port with PD too, so virtually no port lost.

At the time I bought it, I requested to the store clerk that I would like to test it with my device. Then I did my "magic trick", and she was in awe.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## polymerX (Sep 21, 2018)

*UGREEn USB-C to HDMI hub*

UGREEn USB-C to HDMI hub from aliexpress works fine, runs a bit hot though


----------

